
Lost HP Lovecraft work commissioned by Houdini escapes shackles of history - samclemens
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/mar/16/hp-lovecraft-harry-houdini-manuscript-cancer-superstition-memorabilia
======
krylon
I hope the text will be made available publicly by the buyer. Copyright
obviously has expired, but whoever buys this text could keep it to
her/himself.

~~~
mkramlich
What if it contains secrets Man was not meant to know?

------
acqq
In short, the new found text is just 31 page, typed. And one whole chapter of
that never finished book "was published in the 1966 book The Dark Brotherhood
and Other Pieces."

That book has an entry in Wikipedia even if there's less than 4000 copies of
it:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dark_Brotherhood_and_Other...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dark_Brotherhood_and_Other_Pieces)

The picture in the article, if real, features exactly the title page of the
already published chapter.

"The Cancer of Superstition was previously known only in outline and through
its first chapter. Houdini had asked Lovecraft in 1926 to ghostwrite the
treatise exploring superstition, but the magician’s death later that year
halted the project, as his wife did not wish to pursue it."

And it's probably not written by Lovecraft but CM Eddy, as stated near the end
of the article, "according to Lovecraft scholar ST Joshi."

------
bouvin
A fascinating aspect of being a Lovecraft fan is that, due to his impressive
list of correspondents, whole collections of letters (and other materials)
surface from time to time.

------
NoGravitas
Lovecraft had previously ghost-written an adventure story for Houdini,
"Imprisoned with the Pharaohs", published in _Weird Tales_.

